# Tissue cultured Bucephalandra



## Zapins

Someone has finally figured it out:

http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php/58650-Tissue-Culture-Buce-Journal


----------



## aquarium kid

Awesome! Almost makes me want to try my hand at TC


----------



## chrislewistx

It seemed like only a matter of time, before someone did it. Tissue culture Bucephalandra just make sense, beside they seem to grow faster emersed for the few I have. Also, another way to help save populations that are disappearing in the wild. 

Thank goodness for people with more ambition and focus than I. Who accomplish the things I would like to do, but don't have the brains, time and focus to accomplish. lol :hail:


----------



## h4n

Wow finally that's good news then huh!

But we won't be seeing those for a while I'm sure


----------



## Zapins

Hopefully tropica or one of the other plant suppliers will catch on that we want buces and TC them in the same way. The profits would be huge.


----------



## h4n

Zapins said:


> Hopefully tropica or one of the other plant suppliers will catch on that we want buces and TC them in the same way. The profits would be huge.


I'm sure there not far behind.

Crossing my fingers haha


----------



## Charrr89

That's awesome. Now they jus need to ship to Hawaii! Haha


----------



## Apaa

Ive had good luck with some other aroids but the three or four times Ive tried buce it became contaminated. Ill keep trying though. Im growing some out to try it again.


----------



## h4n

Apaa said:


> Ive had good luck with some other aroids but the three or four times Ive tried buce it became contaminated. Ill keep trying though. Im growing some out to try it again.


How were they contaminated?? Eck!


----------



## fabry

I routinely tissue culture other aquatic plants (especially Cryptocoryne), but the first (and only) time I tried to tissue culture Bucephalandra, all the batch was contaminated and I lost it.
It was a mixed contamination by bacteria and yeasts (endophytic contaminants).

I plan to retry in the next few months, with a much more complex sterilization plan with antibiotics and fungicides after testing the sensitivity of the contaminants.


----------



## h4n

Ohhhh interesting!

Well good luck!


----------



## Apaa

It is somewhat like anubias. Slow growing. So theres more bacteria and fungus and yeast to grow in the nutrient rich media.

Im working on it again with a new approach on media and sterilization. I have TCed anubias so I should be able to get buce too. It grows from seed supposedly but finding seed is not easy for me.


----------



## unissuh

Just a tip for you guys trying - give the varieties that morphologically resemble 'brownie ghost', 'lamandu purple', 'metallic blue', 'super blue' etc a try first. The other types don't regenerate or grow as prolifically in TC so it'd be easier to set up your protocols with these. I have not ID'd down to species level or anything, I just mean the "standard" upright growing, normal sized varieties rather than "catherineae" or "gigantea" types etc.

Agree endogenous contamination is a issue for doing Bucephalandras.


----------



## Zapins

I'd imagine that taking pieces of tissue from the leaves (leaf chads) would help reduce contamination since there isn't really any spongy tissue in there for bacteria/yeast to live in. Rather than a root of stem/rhizome section.


----------



## unissuh

They have much lower regeneration potential though...ditto with crypt leaves and Anubias leaves. I don't know of any description where those plants were regenerated from leaf explants.


----------



## Apaa

Some tissue doesn't respond to hormones though, like leaf tissue or stem parts. It can be a crap shoot as to what you can get for an explant.


----------



## unissuh

Some more from the same source:




__ https://www.facebook.com/exoticaquatic/posts/888187101222307


----------

